# Wiring Diagram for Athearn RTR RS-3?



## JimSims (Aug 4, 2012)

I purchased an Athearn RTR RS-3 late last year and found that the engine had a major problem in the drive train. The motor had a great amount of end-play in the motor ti the extent that the universal coupling would almost drop out at one end and bottom out at the other end. I shimmed the motor and had to reposition the armature on the motor shaft. Mechanically, the drive train is fine now. However, before re-assembly, I was diverted from the project for almost six months and my notes are missing. There are two parts that I have no idea where they go and Athearn doesn't seem to know either. The parts are not on the exploded diagram and my inquiry has been diverted to Athearn's Technical Department. Now I am even more embarrassed because I don't know where the motor leads connect to the PC board. 

Does anyone on this list know if a wiring diagram for this engine exists? Just a pin-out diagram of the board would be fine.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

JimSims


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's an AT board then the motor leads are on the sides of the board (top center of pic)


----------



## JimSims (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for responding! I wanted to be sure and you verified it.

JimSims


----------

